# Wire Coat Hanger Slingshot



## JackOfAllSlings

I was bored so i decided to make a new Ss. I was limited in supplies. So i decided to make a wire coat hanger slingshot. I untwisted the part with the hook and got to bending, focusing on wrapping the handle so i could do hammer style. I knew i would need to wrap it for looks and feel so i just took some scrap paracord and it gave it a nice look. It shoots quite fast a coathanger shooter. This is a very good pocket shooter with some thin bands and some 1/4 steel. *Hope ya like it!!* :lol:

-Jack

Ps: Sorry for the camera took the pictures with my Itouch


----------



## tnflipper52

Love it, in fact the closet is my next stop. Looks like 64's on there. Makes a great BB shooter too. Thanks for the inspiration, and for sharing your work. Now, off to the closet.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

D**n it....I was gonna make one of those for my next SHTF slinger.

The inspiration is pretty big and the ideas I've had are pretty good but i'm so limited on supplies.

Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## JackOfAllSlings

tnflipper52 said:


> Love it, in fact the closet is my next stop. Looks like 64's on there. Makes a great BB shooter too. Thanks for the inspiration, and for sharing your work. Now, off to the closet.


Thanks ! Hope it works out! maybe share some pics when you are done?


----------



## treefork

Looks very functional.


----------



## Charles

Nice looking little guy. Some folks make them much heavier by using more strands for the forks, etc. Then wrap them with tape instead of paracord ... band them up with chained rubber bands. You can see a good example here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20812-my-1st-alambre-resortera/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## DaveSteve

Charles said:


> Nice looking little guy. Some folks make them much heavier by using more strands for the forks, etc. Then wrap them with tape instead of paracord ... band them up with chained rubber bands. You can see a good example here:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20812-my-1st-alambre-resortera/
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Wow, this is an interesting link. I haven't read such comments before.


----------



## JackOfAllSlings

Charles said:


> Nice looking little guy. Some folks make them much heavier by using more strands for the forks, etc. Then wrap them with tape instead of paracord ... band them up with chained rubber bands. You can see a good example here:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20812-my-1st-alambre-resortera/
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


i wasn't really thinking on making it a real strong shooter just a little pocket plinker but it looks great i may give that a try thanks!

- Jack


----------



## JackOfAllSlings

DaveSteve said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking little guy. Some folks make them much heavier by using more strands for the forks, etc. Then wrap them with tape instead of paracord ... band them up with chained rubber bands. You can see a good example here:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20812-my-1st-alambre-resortera/
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is an interesting link. I haven't read such comments before.
> 
> Ikr i just read it and my mouth dropped.
Click to expand...


----------



## Imperial

wow thats tiny looking . wire coat hangers are cool to mess with . i still want to make one to see how id like it . cause right now, it looks like a novelty kinda thing for me . keep us updated on how you like it


----------



## tnflipper52

]












After months of frustration, I got the phone camera to work This is what wound up from the closet raid last night. Two 64's per side with Tex pouch. Does well with BB's. Thanks for looking. g


----------



## FWV2

Hey guys! just a quick mention, want make your coat hangers stronger? take 2,3,4,or as many as can fit straighten them out tape bundle at both ends! put one end in vice put other end in a drill tighten chuck tightly and hold drill in both hands and hit trigger and slowly twist hangers together! makes them very strong!! then bend to shape!

Fwv2


----------



## tnflipper52

FWV2 said:


> Hey guys! just a quick mention, want make your coat hangers stronger? take 2,3,4,or as many as can fit straighten them out tape bundle at both ends! put one end in vice put other end in a drill tighten chuck tightly and hold drill in both hands and hit trigger and slowly twist hangers together! makes them very strong!! then bend to shape!
> 
> Fwv2


Next on the ta do list. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jakerock

That is fantastic.


----------



## Flatband

That type was the kind we used when we were kids. Coat hanger, old shoe tongue, and some school rubber bands and away we went! Nice job!


----------



## crypter27

Check out my scrapper method


----------

